# Sage Duo Temp Pro not extracting certain coffees



## danyal1 (12 mo ago)

I've had the machine a couple weeks now and have had some issue with different coffees extracting properly.

The first brand I used was fine, this was a standard illy tin coffee that poured fine. No water pooled in the portafilter.

The second was from Whittard, I got the beans ground in the shop to there espresso setting (not sure if their is a standardised size for grinds). This would pour somewhat normal then just drip out slowly. I would find that the portafilter would pool water at the top.

Third is a unusual place called Ergon which I just bought pre-packaged. This didn't pour at all, I think 2 drips came out. Pooled water in the portafilter.

Basically I'm trying to find out what I might be doing wrong. I've experimented with does amounts, damping different amounts. With no conclusive results.

I feel like grind size is the culprit but I can't be sure.

Has anyone else had an similar experiences?

Cheers


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

If you are getting little or no flow from the portafilter then the grind is too fine. There are lots of additional pieces of information missing from your description 😉


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How much coffee are you putting in the portafilter (in grams to one decimal place)?

How much shot are you aiming for?

Which baskets are you using?

I have a DTP, it extracts every coffee I put in it.


----------

